
Belgium and the Netherlands Swap Land, and Remain Friends - vinnyglennon
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/28/world/europe/belgium-netherlands-land-dispute.html
======
yumraj
India and Bangladesh have done something similar in 2015 and have remained on
good terms. [0]

 _India received 51 Bangladeshi enclaves (covering 7,110 acres (2,880 ha)) in
the Indian mainland, while Bangladesh received 111 Indian enclaves (covering
17,160 acres (6,940 ha)) in the Bangladeshi mainland_

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/India%E2%80%93Bangladesh_enc...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/India%E2%80%93Bangladesh_enclaves)

------
deca6cda37d0
Now they should fix this one. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baarle-
Nassau](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baarle-Nassau) Although it’s funny

~~~
mcv
That's harder to fix, because there's actual people living there. Also, I
suspect the people living there are used to it, like it this way, and it might
even be good for tourism. That's a lot to give up.

------
johnchristopher
There should a 2016 in the title. I remember it being discussed here at the
time.

------
sccxy
Previous discussion in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065601)

------
mobilemidget
Bit strange I have to read about this on nytimes via hn, it wasn’t even in the
20:00 news in NL?

~~~
detaro
It's from November 2016.

~~~
mobilemidget
Hmm cannot remember anything from then either; now it’s a bit late to say I
want to reconsider the friendship :-)

